# handfed my turtle



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well today i decided to hand feed my turtle as lately it comes to the front of the tank to show it is hungry.
i cut up some whitebait into strips and offered it to the turtle and without any hesitation it took it out my hand it was amazing.
the only problem i have is everytime i put my hand in the tank it thinks it is getting fed and tries to bite me but its only 2'' so i dont think it will hurt that much
i will get some pics when i feed it tommorow
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how cuuuuuute


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks 
i realised i put it in the cichlid forum can a mod move it to general for me
dixon


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Cool maybe you can make a feeding clip for us?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice ..lets see some picks of him bitting you







just playing :rasp:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Very Nice ..lets see some picks of him bitting you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think he definately will bite me its just a matter of time.
i will make a 60sec vid it should be good for a laugh
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Get all the biting your fingers out of the way while it is still little..








They have a hell of a bite as an adult....









I purchased a softshell Dixon, the picture of it matches your individual very closely..it should be here next week, so I should be able to get you a positive identification as to species... it has been bugging me...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Get all the biting your fingers out of the way while it is still little..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks crockeeper its been bugging me also.
good luck with your little dude they are awesome
dixon


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

where did you guys purchase yours from? I've always wanted an active juvi turtle but am deciding if I wish to spend the money on an FRT... and i'm leaning towards no...

Kong


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

swttalker33 said:


> where did you guys purchase yours from? I've always wanted an active juvi turtle but am deciding if I wish to spend the money on an FRT... and i'm leaning towards no...
> 
> Kong


 i live in the UK so i got mine at my lfs
dixon


----------

